# The Graduate - bromoil portrait



## terri (Dec 18, 2006)

Another in my series of bromoil portrait attempts. Now Charlie, don't lecture me about portraits!  These are hard enough as it is!

Agfa MC 118 paper, crayon black #1803, brush inked. 


The Graduate


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 18, 2006)

It has a very nice old feel about it why would i lecture you.  It is a portrait in every sense of the word and a few words that usually dont even go with portraits.

However, lol,  I did copy and take a look at it a little darker and it really does jump out at me.  Not that I'm suggesting you change it.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 18, 2006)

Being the proud owner of a highschool senior with designs on getting him in his cap and gown...He has other ideas like shipping out for the marines the morning he would be graduating... I like the portrait. I will probably do his in Gum as it is my medium of choice. 

very nice and simple..


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, both of you.


----------

